# need help with Ciener 22 conversion for my PT99



## northtexan (Dec 5, 2012)

I've recently acquired a used Ciener 22 conversion for my PT99. I knew it was missing the guide rod when I bought it. It now looks, from the parts list on the Ciener web site, like I'm missing more than that. The problem I'm having is that I can't find a schematic or pictures that show me what the various parts are or how they fit together. I called Ciener's listed phone number and got a recording that basically says "Go to the web site. We're busy." If anyone has one, I'd sure appreciate some help.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Personally I would sell it and get a different brand if available.Johnathan had issues with his quality for years,wouldn't stand behind his product,and got into trouble with the Feds a few years ago.Whether he did time or not I don't know,but I learned long ago in the 1911 scene to steer clear of him.Sorry for the bad news.


----------

